# Bandit as Dracula



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

Here's a picture of Bandit taken by one of the newspaper reporters at the pet show in Oct. I have him dressed up as Dracula. In the baby bottle is melted red popsicle. lol Our other ferret, Loki Lou, was dressed as little red riding hood and won second place in most unique costume. Bandit didn't get anything though, but this pic did appear in the paper.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

How sweet! Do you have a picture of Little Red Riding Hood?


----------



## bluebunneh (Oct 16, 2009)

THAT is the CUTEST thing I have ever seen!! awwwww <3


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

That is so freakin' CUTE!!!!!

Thanks for sharing


----------

